# Lemonade diet



## missprissy82 (Apr 20, 2006)

my friends sister just lost 10 pounds in 1 week on the lemonade diet. im wondering if anyone else has tried or heard of it, and what the results were...


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 20, 2006)

What is this diet about? Do you drink only Lemonade or something? If so, this is EXTREMELY unhealthy! Tell her to get off of it immediately, whether or not she has lost weight.


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 20, 2006)

no, its not only lemonade. its maple syrup, lemon, lime and cayenne pepper. its more like a cleansing detox diet.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 20, 2006)

does it apply to pink lemonade cause i drink that a lot.


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 20, 2006)

I have never heard about it but it doesn't sound healthy. Maybe as a cleanse but not a diet-I would think it would mess up your body and electrolytes.


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 20, 2006)

it may not be healthy, but hey, neither is a shot of liquor or tanning. i dont think im wrong for feeling this way. however it concludes, seven days of anything cant kill me...


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 20, 2006)

nope! lol


----------



## screeema (Apr 20, 2006)

Its called the Master Clease, it is a cleanse not a diet although you do lose weight on it. I did it many years ago...it works well. I believe there is a web site somewhere on it...


----------



## Satin (Apr 20, 2006)

Is it so...think I should try too...


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 20, 2006)

thank you!:worship:


----------



## misholly (Apr 20, 2006)

If it's for cleansing purposes it may be OK but if you are doing it for weight loss I'm sure you'd gain it right back within a couple of days of going off of it. It's got to be all fluid loss.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 20, 2006)

It may not kill you now, but you can't tell what the effects will be as you age. It may be ok as a one or two day cleansing detox, but not for a whole week or longer.

It also would be mainly water loss and the odds of regaining the weight would be pretty high.


----------



## lavender (Apr 20, 2006)

I got interested in this diet and did some googling:

------------------------------------------------

The master cleanse is one of the most powerful ways to rid yourself of excess toxins, and restore your body to perfect health... but almost everyone who tries the master cleanse fails - find out how you can succeed.

The Mater Cleanse or Master Cleanser as it is sometimes called was written by Stanley Burrough, and is about 50 years old.

The power of the master cleanse lies in it's simplicity - you need only replace the food and beverages you typically consume with a lemonade dink that is made from:

Fresh squeezed organic lemons - 2 table spoons per glass

Maple Syrup (Organic Grade B) - 2 table spoons per glass

Cayenne Pepper - to taste

The Master Cleanse also uses herbal laxatives usually in the form of tea and saline wash (sea salt and water).

This detox routine has stood the test of time and there are many testimonials from people who who experienced miraculous results with the Mater Cleanse. You can read the master cleanse reviews on Amazon and see that the majority of the people who read the book found it helpful and in some cases life changing.

Why Most People Don't Make It Past Day 1

Most people say you need stay on the Master Cleanse for about 10 days in order to see any real benefit. So you have to drink nothing but the lemonade, laxative tea, and saline wash for 10 days straight in order to purge the harmful toxins that have built up in your system.

Most people give up within 24 hours. If you are used to eating 3 or more meals a day going from that to just lemonade is next to impossible.The hunger cravings you get while on the Master Cleanse are almost unbearable.

The missing ingredient that will Eliminate Hunger and let you complete the entire Master Cleanse

For more than a 1,000 years the San people of the Kalahari desert in South Africa have been using the extract of a little know plant called Hoodia Gordonii to fight off the pain of hunger they must endure as part of every day life. For the San people hunger and starvation is something they must endure everyday - for them it's not optional.

But with the help of the Hoodia Plant which grows almost exclusively in that region they are able to erase the hunger caused by lack of food and water.

That same hoodia plant used by the San People can also be used by you to Complete the Entire Master Cleanse.

Hoodia is an all natural plant extract with no side effects, and as long as you stick with a quality brand that doesn't contain any other harmful ingredients it's the perfect match for the Master Cleanse.

Hoodia can be bought in capsules or liquid form. For use with the Master Cleanse the liquid hoodia would be the best choice. Simply add a few drops to your lemonade and most people's cravings for food will cease within a couple minuets.

http://www.hoodia-gordonii-diet.com/...FQaSIgodDhwfCg


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 20, 2006)

I did a quick search on the Master Cleanse, and found this telling little blurb:

"Disclaimer &amp; A Word of Caution: This is a cleanse, it is NOT to lose weight, although I did lose weight during the cleanse. If you want to lose weight FAST and not count calories or watch your portions try food combining or the Perricone Prescription Diet. "


----------



## misholly (Apr 20, 2006)

Hummm, definitely not for me. I'd be one of the failures that they talk about. I'm sticking with South Beach.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 20, 2006)

if you want to lose weight... i think you should add green tea to your diet...most of my friends who drink of a lot green tea are extremely skinny but that is also because they vey fast metabolisms too...I started to drink green tea with lemon and honey. I started to notice that i was losing weight. So, I immediately switched back to black tea. If you add just plain old green tea to your diet, it would help you lose weight. It is also very good for your health in many other ways.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2006)

green tea's a great thing to drink no matter what, but especially to lose weight! of course, don't starve yourself or drink only that.

i'd never be able to do a cleansing! this sounds interesting, though, but your friend's sister will gain that weight back, i'm sure! it's just not healthy. thanks for sharing, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tesia (Apr 22, 2006)

yes fo course...drinking green tea _ only_and nothing but that is really bad. One of my friend did that for prom last year. She dramatically lost weight but now she gained so *much *weight.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 22, 2006)

I've done the Master Cleanse and I can tell you that it works great. You will gain some of the weight back and this diet should not be done for long periods of time (as with anything, your body will plateau even on the MC).

The good thing about doing the MC is that your body gets rid of a lot of toxins that cause you to keep bad weight on...so doing the MC will also help jump start your workout.


----------



## Shy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Co signing that it is a cleanse. I tried to do the diet but gave up after the first day. It was very difficult to drink just lemonade. you have to be really disciplined or motivated to stick with it


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2006)

you lose alot of water weight and then you just gain it back. I actually like to do this when i have an upset stomach and i need to cleanse but i dont really do it for weightloss.


----------



## LVA (Apr 23, 2006)

i would never be able to stick w/this diet .... i'd have to eat something


----------



## jessica9 (Apr 23, 2006)

just remember that terri shievo ended up in a vegetative state from only drinking tea and collapsed. you have to be really careful with what you put in your body or rather, what you don't put in it.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

never tried it...it seems rather difficult to stick with though


----------



## Fluffybuffy (Jun 1, 2006)

Something that drastic is horrible for the body. I know you've probably heard that before, but one day, if you treat your body like that it will come back to haunt you later in life and you will regret how you treated your body in younger years...from experience! : )


----------



## geebers (Jun 1, 2006)

MY friend actually did this -she did it for 3 days and then ate raw foods the 4th day to ease her body back. She didnt think that 10 days was necessary. It works to cleanse your body but NOT to lose weight. You need a proper diet and you need to exercise. Losing weight is a lifestyle change not a drastic diet. Drinking a lot of water and green tea WHILE eating a healthy diet would work a lot better if you want to lose weight. This is to cleanse you out -which again - fasting and drinking water could do the same thing.


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 9, 2006)

I think this is kind of like the diet beyonce &amp;tom hanks went on for movies.. As much as i want her body i cant picture myself drinking Water and cayenne pepper everyday.


----------



## alyssa20016 (Jun 11, 2006)

oh wow, I'd be sortof scared to do that. you'd be depriving yourself of many essential nutrients if you were to only have that for 10 days, doesn't seem too healthy!


----------



## mylaiva (Jun 11, 2006)

i agree, this doesn't seem like something I would be able to do because I tend to eat like 6 times a day (3 real meals and 3 snacks). When I don't eat I get really cranky...


----------



## LVA (Jun 11, 2006)

ditto. I eat all the time. If I'm not eating I'm talking. If my mouth isn't busy .. I'm gonna be super cranky. My friend said one of these days I'm gonna walk thru the door and realize i won't be able to fit thru it .. LoL

and another friend says ... I'll regret it when I'm 30 ... and get realli fat ... ehhh ....

I can't do what my friends do....

--&gt;her "can't eat carbs, can't eat sugar, can't eat too much salt... can't eat this .. can't eat that ....

.. what's left .. .water ?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 11, 2006)

I've tried it for 3 days and it seemed to work for a bit, but me being a big eater I gained it back in a few days...lol, definately not for weightloss unless you're doing it on a permanent basis along with a proper diet and some exercise. 

I went to South Beach last month for spring break and I actually lost 5lbs during the wk just laying in the beach, dancing at night, and cutting out carbs. South beach diet ftw! Oh yea, and green tea is wonderful. I &lt;3 tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Seems that this would really screw up your electrolytes.


----------



## Maude (Jun 11, 2006)

Certainly seems unhealthy.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 11, 2006)

The reasons you use Lemons, Water, Syrup and Cayenne peppers is to keep your body in balance. For short term cleansing purposes it is very good (mind you, it's not intended for weight loss, but for cleansing...sometimes the weight loss comes with it). Long term (like a multi-month thing) is not healthy. Doing it for 10 days (or less) will also help you if you are eating unhealthy now and want to start eating healthy (it helps detox you and makes those cravings go away easier).


----------



## man (Jun 12, 2006)

for those that have tried this Master Cleanse,when you say that you lost weight..do you also mean that you have lost an inch or so around your body--you look slimmer. or do you jsut look the same but just weight less?


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldnt think a few days of cleanse would hurt, but not for 10 days. Heck I couldnt even do it for a day, lol. I used to eat constantly when I lived at my moms, even bad food, I dont know why I never got big. I was 30 pounds heavier in college, barely ate b/c I was broke, but I think it was b/c I drank heavily then. I am losing weight now, unfortunately, b/c I cant afford a lot of food since I moved out of my moms. I used to eat like a horse, but I still wore a size 4, people couldnt believe when they saw me eat, and when I got hungry, I would just sit there dazed, cranky, headachy, pale, etc. Then I ate, I was fine. :laughing:


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 15, 2006)

That freaks me out, kinda. I don't if I could ever do that. Just drink water. That cleanses you too lol


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 15, 2006)

My clothes felt a little better, but it was mainly "retained" water weight that is lost. My skin looked clearer, felt smoother/better, my eyes shined more, and my hair looked healthier.

Like I said...some people lose weight on the cleanse...but mostly, it is done for detox purposes and the weight loss is an added plus. But, the weight loss is for the scale lovers, because you don't lose that many inches on the cleanse.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 15, 2006)

weird... I've never heard of this before


----------



## Thais (Jun 20, 2006)

To loose 1 pound of FAT, one has to make a 3500 calorie deficit by either eating less or exercising (or both). If your friend lost 10 pounds in a week, if this was all fat she would have had to create a caloric deficit of 35000 calories in 1 week, which turns out to be a deficit of 5000 calories a day!!!!! Unless she starves herself completely or runs a marathon every day, there is no way she lost 10 pounds of fat. Most of what she lost is water and muscle mass, and a bit of fat. This means UNHEALTHY diet....


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 9, 2006)

do u just like lose water? if u start eating normal again i assume you gain it back?


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 13, 2006)

Eating healthy and excercising are the only way to permanently lose weight.


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, that's the Master Cleanse! It's not really a diet, and it's not designed for the purpose of losing weight, it's more for the detox. I have to say it works just based on my experience. I felt really clean afterwards, and your more hesitant to re-poison your body with the usual food-fare.


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2006)

sorry, never heard of this diet.sounds interesting though


----------



## Purrgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree!

I did this a few times to detox my body. Whatever weight I lost, I gained back within a week!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

I couldn't do it! I love food too much!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 9, 2006)

same here!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Same here!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree


----------



## diana3 (May 11, 2007)

I've read this thread and im just wonderingg about a couple of things..

I want to really detox my body from all the fattening and junk foods i've ate in the past week. my problem is will it make me feel energy deficent? because i like to work out 6 times a week, and i think that i wont have the energy to do that?


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

I wouldnt do it....you have to eat to lose weight


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 12, 2007)

For the one hundreth qazillionth time! This is NOT a diet. It is a CLEANSE! Some people use it for a diet, but it was originally intended as a cleanse to detoxify your body. Please do your research before you make an (erronous) judgement call.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

I dont think anyone made any judgement calls,we only posted if we had,had not,would or would not try it. Thats it. peace


----------



## Lia (May 13, 2007)

It will. Search for the master cleanse thread that Nox posted and she tells all the story about it - and she states that she lost energy and some of her body figure (the muscles apparently were consumed). She wouldn't be able to exercise for quite some time.


----------



## princess_20 (May 13, 2007)

Thanx for posting!

is your friends sister stil on this diet?


----------



## baghdad_rose (May 19, 2007)

yummy! Lemonade sounds great... but i would hate to drink THAT MUCH of it....


----------



## han (May 19, 2007)

someone just mention this to me a couple weeks ago and they said it work and from the looks of them they kept the weight off, a week of not eating solid food will shrink your stomach so when you do eat again it takes less to fill you up. as long as you are peeing 4 or more times a day and not dehydrated i dont see the harm, people go days not eating solid foods when there sick... this is just my opinion of course im no doctor but when my kids have gotten sick and wasnt eating the doctors says as long as they get plenty of fluids they should be ok... i wouldnt do this more than a week though


----------



## greatnana (Jun 6, 2007)

this is just a cleanse.. I would do it just for that


----------



## nosepickle (Apr 22, 2008)

Since you gain all the weight back, I'd be afraid of getting serious stretch marks from gaining so much weight so quickly.


----------

